

Ghostly Image Reveals Ice Age Rivers - edw519
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/10/ghostly-image-reveals-ice-age-rivers/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
pasbesoin
Interesting.

Here's the original blogger's post (rather brief, but also more condensed)
that is cited with "Huge thanks" but no link to the actual post, but rather
just the blog's unqualified URL.

[http://pascals-puppy.blogspot.com/2010/04/braided-streams-
of...](http://pascals-puppy.blogspot.com/2010/04/braided-streams-of-yore.html)

